# Memberliste



## Pepper (28. April 2005)

Hi Wahrscheinlcih ist die frage schon oft aufgetreten!

wie kann ich auf der gildenpage eine memberliste hinzufügen also so das es im design von der page ist und die aktuellen daten hat. z.B. Lvl, ausrüstung ...



Sry für den post


MfG Pepper


----------



## Pepper (28. April 2005)

aja ich habe schon mal getestet
http://www.2advanced.at/atc/memb.html



> <?
> $server = 'Blackhand';
> $gilde ='Kinder%20der%20Tr%E4ume';
> $url = 'http://black-legion.info/guild_php.php?server='.$server.'&guild='.$gilde;
> ...



PS: Das ist nicht meine gilde also der code aber die page ist meine!


----------

